# Cleaning out the fridge ...Smoked Tri Tip Philly Cheesesteak Fatty...



## worktogthr (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, I had some cheese that needs to be used or frozen, leftover grilled peppers and onions, and some tri trip that I smoked yesterday.  So I was in the supermarket for a change, checking out the meat case haha and saw some sausage on sale...so a Philly cheesesteak fatty was in the cards.  

The cast of characters...













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 25, 2014






Into ziplocks













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 25, 2014






Onto wax paper...













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 25, 2014






Then some Gouda cheese and a couple of slices of American to fill in e blanks...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 25, 2014






Then the smoked tri tip...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 25, 2014






The grilled peppers and onions...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 25, 2014






Rolled, wrapped, and bagged....













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 25, 2014







I will freeze these and bacon wrap them when I want to use them.  It's nice to have these premade for a party or bbq and just stick them in the smoker.  When I do smoked them I'll be sure to share!


----------



## venture (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm sure folks in Philly would have a problem with what you are calling that?

Whatever it is, I think I might like a plate of it?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 26, 2014)

Venture said:


> I'm sure folks in Philly would have a problem with what you are calling that?
> 
> Whatever it is, I think I might like a plate of it?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.



Haha true enough.  I went to college in Philly and I know they would scoff at my creation.  They kept it simple but oh so good.  Rib eye, onions, American or provolone, salt and pepper on an Amaroso's roll.  I'm going for a couple of days in late August and I can't wait to have the real deal!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks great wt !  Thumbs Up


----------

